# Little help with mini-t question!!!!!!



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

*I am wanting to change my speed control, receiver, and steering servo in my Mini-t and don't know what to put in it that is not real expensive. I have the stock setup in it now, can anyone help me out???? *


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Best value for the buck.........Futaba 2PL radio with MC230 ESC and a Hitec HS81 servo with a Kimbrough servo saver installed. Takes some modifications but from what I've seen, works well.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> . . . a Hitec HS81 servo with a Kimbrough servo saver installed. . . . .


Do you mean the nylon gear HS81 or the metal gear HS81 (HS81MG)?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

MG of course, sorry.  From what I get the HS85MG is a little better servo (almost same size) however for about $5 more. Seems Rafster commented on that at one time or another.


----------



## RedRacer70 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hobbypartz.com. Brushless combo's, metal gear servo, lipo batteries cheap and proven.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Red Racer +1

I am running a Hobby Partz Trackstar ESC and 4300 KV motor combo that sold for abot $45 with the program card and shipping included. It is faster and smoother than Mamba ESC and 4200 KV that I was running in my mini. It is also easier to change settings with the program card.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

I also run a Turnigy Track Star 4300 kv system in my mini late. around 40 bucks for motor esc and program card(from Hobby King). I just run the stock servo. Been running it for 4 years and never broke one yet.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

For the price and power, you can't beat the Trackstar.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Really? Revive an 8 year old thread and the OP hasn't been on in a year.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

mikedw said:


> Really? Revive an 8 year old thread and the OP hasn't been on in a year.


Why not? There really aren't to many new posts in the mini thread, and if the info we gave helps someone else out then it's worth it.


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

I will also recommend Futaba 2PL radio. Not sure about other equipments though.


----------

